# How to remove Ariens 921022 wheel?



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a Deluxe 28 (model 921022). I'd like remove the wheels for greasing but not sure how to do that. There is a clip on the end of the axle and not sure how to remove it. There was a video on YouTube but the sequence showed it in place then it was off without showing the details. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

This clip ??


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Or this kind:


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

It's the flat clip in the 2nd video (posting #3). He says, "You pull it out towards the left and slide it." But I'm not exactly sure what he means. Do you raise the outer portion of the clip (essentially prying open the clip) and at that point slide it off? If so what about putting it back into place. The video doesn't show that. Is it just the reverse? Get it started by sliding it into place and the pry it open as you continue to slide it fully into place?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I think you've got the general idea. It's very easy... once you figure it out!

Here's what the clip looks like:








Basically it's a piece of sheet metal folded into two parts: the top that I'll call the "tab" and the bottom which I'll call the "fingers".

It's used on a shaft which has a groove in it. To install it, you push it sideways so the "fingers" go into each side of the groove on the shaft. Once it's pressed far enough, the "tab" will hook over the end of the shaft and keep the clip in place.

To remove it, you lift the tab... by "lift" I mean pull it toward the end of the shaft, so it's no longer caught on the shaft. Then you slide the clip sideways so the fingers slide out of the groove.

Did that make sense?


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

*Thank you*

Yes, that made perfect sense. I'll give it a shot. Thank you, ELaw.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Success!!!


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

I took mine off for maintenance and they were pretty tight on the shaft
i'd guess they were never greased before except what the factory does.
If your pulling the wheels you might as well take off the bottom plate
clean and grease the gears and spray all the levers. I use fluid film for spray.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Yep, lone raider, I've already taken the bottom pan off and cleaned the friction plate, greased and lubed. 

Once I got the clips off, the wheels came off easily to allow me to grease the axles. The only problem was with the wheel that has the handle-activated differential. There is a sleeve that slips over the axle. I couldn't get it in far enough to expose the end of the axle. I had to take the bottom pan off again to get it into correct position. It works fine now.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

If I remember correctly when I took the wheel off the shaft came out to but I did manage to separate the two. Cleaned, greased what needed to be done and it 
feels like a new machine now. I still have the 927le to do this week.


----------

